# Alien: Covenant - Filmkritik zum neuesten Eintrag ins Sci-Fi-Horror-Franchise



## CarolaHo (11. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Covenant - Filmkritik zum neuesten Eintrag ins Sci-Fi-Horror-Franchise* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien: Covenant - Filmkritik zum neuesten Eintrag ins Sci-Fi-Horror-Franchise*


----------



## redneck33 (12. Mai 2017)

Oh man Ridley Scott was ist nur mit dir passiert???


----------



## Eurynome (12. Mai 2017)

Prometheus und Alien : Covenant mit Alien zu vergleichen ist hier völlig unangebracht ( Öl und Wasser !) Wer die Filme von Herrn Scott nicht versteht sollte die Finger davon lassen ! Punkt


----------



## Phone (12. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand ernsthaft etwas anderes erwartet?
Er wird nie eine logisch schlüssige Story für die  Space Jockeys und deren Erschaffer bringen... 
Allein das das ein Andriod einfach mal eine andere Spezies angreift  ohne erkennbaren Sinn macht das ganze schon völlig Banane.
Genauso wenig wie man je wissen wird wer der G-Man aus HL wirklich ist


----------



## Meisterhobbit (13. Mai 2017)

Eurynome schrieb:


> Prometheus und Alien : Covenant mit Alien zu vergleichen ist hier völlig unangebracht ( Öl und Wasser !) Wer die Filme von Herrn Scott nicht versteht sollte die Finger davon lassen ! Punkt


Wieso sollte es unangebracht sein, diese Filme miteinander zu vergleichen? Sind doch alle (gewissermaßen) Teil von ein und der selben Reihe, auch wenn teilweise Jahrzehnte dazwischen liegen.
Das ist ja als würde man sagen: Star wars Episode 1-3 mit Episode 4-6 oder eben auch 7 und den noch folgenden zu vergleichen sei unangebracht.
Ist doch völlig legitim, auf die (in diesem Fall teilweise sehr deutlichen) Unterschiede zwischen den alten und den neuen Filmen hinzuweisen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (14. Mai 2017)

Sehr bedauerlich, dass Scott da scheinbar hollywoodtypisch in den Wiederkäuermodus verfallen ist und verdautes hochwürgt. Dabei zeigte doch Prometheus, dass man sehr wohl noch neues hinzufügen kann. Genau das sollte IMHO die Faszination von Science Fiction ausmachen - das Unerwartete.


----------



## Cosgrove83 (15. Mai 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Sehr bedauerlich, dass Scott da scheinbar hollywoodtypisch in den Wiederkäuermodus verfallen ist und verdautes hochwürgt. Dabei zeigte doch Prometheus, dass man sehr wohl noch neues hinzufügen kann. Genau das sollte IMHO die Faszination von Science Fiction ausmachen - das Unerwartete.



Also nach ca. 25 Filmen in 40 Jahren, durch nahezu alle Genres,  ist der Vorwurf des Wiederkäuens doch recht hart, oder nicht?
Horror, Sci-Fi, Märchen, Krimi, Thriller, Road Movie, Drama, Gängsterfilm, Sandalenfilm...bis zur romantischen Komödie. Ich glaube es gibt kaum einen Regisseur, der mehr oder weniger erfolgreich in so vielen Genres unterwegs war.


----------



## usertuzt (6. August 2017)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es unangebracht sein, diese Filme miteinander zu vergleichen? Sind doch alle (gewissermaßen) Teil von ein und der selben Reihe, auch wenn teilweise Jahrzehnte dazwischen liegen.
> Das ist ja als würde man sagen: Star wars Episode 1-3 mit Episode 4-6 oder eben auch 7 und den noch folgenden zu vergleichen sei unangebracht.
> Ist doch völlig legitim, auf die (in diesem Fall teilweise sehr deutlichen) Unterschiede zwischen den alten und den neuen Filmen hinzuweisen.



Ein Vergleich mit "Ewoks: die Karawane der Tapferen" und "Kampf um Endor" vs Star Wars Episoden wäre passender(extra nachsehen müssen wie der Dreck heißt).
Gibt sicher auch für diese beiden Filme Anhänger, so wie für "Alien: Covenant" (besser wäre "Alien: Angriff der Pilzkrieger" gewesen).


----------



## KylRoy (9. August 2017)

Ich verstehe die harsche Kritik auch nicht.

Menschen sind dumm und verhalten sich dumm. warum nicht auch auf anderen Planeten?

Wer das nicht glaubt sollte einfach mal die Nachrichten sehen oder einige Sachen auf YouTube.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------

